# 4.5 yr. male Vizsla.



## jenirish230 (Apr 6, 2008)

What does one do when the dog you have is suppose to be the most friendly family dog and he is not.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

From my point of view only your husband can really stop this. I have never know Vizslas to be vicious breeds.

They key is with your husband.

To start off you need to get him to stop the dog growling because if the dog listens to him then he needs to stop it. You and anyone else the dog doesn't like should also engage in friendly and fun activities with the dog.

For example if the dog loves walks then you should take it for a walk every day. Also be very friendly and never look threatening.

Mabye also seek professional help.


----------



## Ed. (Oct 3, 2008)

This is most definitely unusual behaviour considering the temperament of the standard Vizsla. It sounds like he's asserting his authority which is unacceptable but is a symptom of his environment. Herein lies the answer.

Being alpha, the leader, is an essential role in any dogs life. It makes for a stronger pack, a safer environment and a more successful family unit. This is core and very important considering the Vizsla is primarily a hunting dog. He sees your husband as the boss and he probably sees the rest of the family as his siblings who need to be kept in check. This is the wrong way around.

There are simple things you can do which makes a world of difference to him and his character will change accordingly.



[li]You eat your dinner, he waits until you've finished, then he eats his.[/li]
[li]You sit on the sofa, he sits on the floor.[/li]
[li]You walk in the house first, he enters the house last.[/li]
[li]On walks, you greet other dogs first, establish a bond, then introduce your dog to the other.[/li]
[li]The weaker of the pack (ie. the smaller kids) must assert authority over toys. The dog must wait to be given them before playing with them.[/li]

Can you see the pattern? He's asserting himself because he feels he has to. Vizsla's are beautiful dogs and it's very easy to be "coochy" with them and let them run around doing as they please but they are very powerful animals with a strong hunting instinct and need discipline. All dogs should be at the very bottom of the chain of command in the home and early training certainly helps but all dogs need affirmation on their position in the home throughout their lives. When they don't have to rely on being the boss and worrying about the pack (ie. your family), they turn into affectionate, playful and loving pets.

All the best.


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

you must find a way to enjoy your dog care for the dog as if it was your own.be the boss the dog wants you to be that for it.it is not as smart as you so read a book and educate yourself.your dog will thank you for it many times over.it is not easy these days to be a human in the fast paced world we live in but to be a pack leader to another species well that takes something of a concerted effort.Make sure you want it or you will not reap your rewards you will end up empty for your efforts.I personally am not the best not a dog whisperer but i do have my dogs respect and not out of fear do i get that respect.talk to dog make them smart always a new trick to learn.it helps them with there confidence and some of the tricks allows them to have the utmost trust in me.run with them and laugh with them roll in the grass with them be there boss but most of all i believe you have to be there friend


----------



## spicyvizsla (Nov 10, 2008)

what everyone above me has said is exactly right. if you need reassurance on actual physical movements to stop him for doing this..WATCH CESAR MILLAN. a lot of people say..cesar makes it look so easy, i could never do what he does to any dog...but his techniques work. calm, assertive PACK LEADER! and everyone in the family must be pack leaders..not just your husband. cesar millan has a show on the national geographic channel called "The Dog Whisperer" and he has written several really really really good books. in particular i suggest "How to Be A Good Pack Leader" and there is one about how to make your dog a part of the family, kids and all...the title slips my mind right now. hope this helps. you will have to keep us updated on if he improves and what techniques actually did good.


----------

